# All you need to know - Microfibre



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

This is a very useful guide to show you how to choose microfibre towels.

http://www.incrediblydetailed.com/microfiber-manifesto-everything-need-know-microfiber-towels/


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Very good read.


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

Some interesting information there.


----------



## Gaffa22 (Aug 24, 2014)

good find thanks


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks, interesting read.

It does leave me a bit confused though.

It says: 
"Does it grab at the imperfections of your skin? If so, this is a good thing"

But i'm sure i've seen somewhere, perhaps a Junkiman video, where it mentioned that if MFs grab at your skin they're not so good.

Now i'm not sure what to believe, although to me it seems that common sense would say grabby is better.


----------



## ConorMc (Sep 1, 2014)

Great read.


----------



## irata (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks, very interesting and useful to know.


----------

